# Hi there!



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello there. You may know me from the halloween-l forum, Im kagome_elric there. For people who do not know me...Im 19 years old. I have my own yard haunt that ive been working on for years. Its called The Ghost Crossing!

I'm working on a website(its not near done yet) so i can post how tos and such. Theres also a video of my haunt there if you wish to see it. (please comment on it too)

http://geocities.com/The_ghost_crossing/

Im very inventive and imagentive. I even invented a new way to make tombstones! (a how to on my site, ill add pictures to it soon)

other things about me: I study japanese and im about to start second term of it at the local college. I took two french classes as well but was never any good with that so i gave up on french lol. I love to read, my two favorite books are Oliver Twist and The Giver(by lois lowry).

Surpriseingly enough im not into a lot of horrer movies, i like suspenseful movies such as "The others" "The sixth sense" and "Misery" Not slasher movies. I went and saw freddy V.S jason in the theater and thought it was stupid. lol. I use to like the chucky movies when i was a kid though lol. Funny story, I was 9 when i first saw a chucky movie. scared the liveing daylights out of me! But then I saw it the next year and loved it!

well ive bored you enough, sorry bout the long intro, hope you look at my video and tell me what you think! Its a small haunt but i love working on it. I have lots of plans to make it better for this comeing halloween.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howdly Nice to see ya here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ratgirl?  I use to breed rats for pets. Now I breed mice on a small scale. What is your rat's name?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Ratgirl?  I use to breed rats for pets. Now I breed mice on a small scale. What is your rat's name?


Cool.  Rodents make such great pets! The one in the video is named Fran.  I also have anouther one named Georgette.  They will be 1 year old sometime in april(not sure when their birthday is, just know its in april)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You on any yahoo groups?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> You on any yahoo groups?


nope.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, welcome here! Anyone who has rodents as pets are automatic friends of mine!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Nice vid.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Well, welcome here! Anyone who has rodents as pets are automatic friends of mine!


cool, thanks.



Dr Morbius said:


> Welcome! Nice vid.


thanks!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of really " inventive" and "imaginative" people on here.

You'll fit in just fine. 

Welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the nut house. Great slide show and loved your rat. How long does the hat stay on?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home GC. It was nice to meet you in chat. I hope you've decided to stay with the forum in spite of that, hehehe....................


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the nut house. Great slide show and loved your rat. How long does the hat stay on?


oh she does't mind the costume. she doesn't try and take it off at all. but we didnt make her ware it for a long time though.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard GothicCandle! I hope you enjoy your new home on the internet.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum GothicCandle. From reading your post about studying japanese, is it something that you are doing for a future job interest?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Da Weiner said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum GothicCandle. From reading your post about studying japanese, is it something that you are doing for a future job interest?


well...Im studying it for fun and to be able to talk to others in japanese. but of course it will help in future jobs as well. But mostly I study it because I love it. Do you study languages?


----------

